# [Risolto] Nuovo hd, come importare il sistema

## maevil

Salve!

Scusate per la domanda che probabilmente risultera' abbastanza da noob  :Razz:  il problema e' che non ho mai avuto questo problema!

Allora per farla breve, ho un nuovo hardisk su cui vorrei installare il mio sistema e volevo aprofittare di questo per cambiare un attimo due cosette(ad es /home metterla su una partizione diversa) insomma volevo sapere come potevo portare tutto il sistema su questo nuovo hardisk

Io pensavo di fare le partizioni poi montarle dal mio(il gentoo che uso ora), copiare i file, chroot nella nuova root e trovare tutto a posto come l'ho lasciato dovrebbe funzionare?

In caso volessi reinstallare tutto, anche qui perche' vorrei provare un paio di cosette e tanto dovrei ricompilare tutto lo stesso) tutti i file di configurazione stanno in /etc e in root? c'e' altro che dovrei tenere da poter riutilizzare dopo?in modo da non perdere troppo tempo a rifare le varie configurazioni dei programmi.

Grazie mille per l'aiuto, spero di non esser stato troppo lungo!   :Very Happy: Last edited by maevil on Mon Feb 08, 2010 10:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## riverdragon

Non mi è chiara una cosa: vuoi copiare l'intero sistema o solo la home?

Nel primo caso la semplice copia (nelle giuste partizioni) funziona, è una delle cose belle di linux! Non metterei la mano sul fuoco sui file in /dev, però. Ho cambiato anche io il disco più di un anno fa ma non ricordo i passaggi precisi; mi sembra di aver utilizzato il livecd. Per quanto riguarda le configurazioni, avendo copiato anche /etc, puoi modificare solo i file che ti servono. La ricompilazione, se cambi solo il disco, NON è necessaria.

Nel secondo caso beh... copia la home e vai a recuperare i file di configurazione che ti servono dal disco vecchio.

----------

## maevil

Si devo copiare l'intero sistema, bene volevo giusto conferma che copiando poi il sistema funzionasse ancora, in teoria con il livecd poi per /dev dovrebbe pensarci udev quando carico il sistema.

Sisi so che non devo ricompilare tutto ma volevo passare da ~amd64 a amd64 e quindi mi sa che dovrei ricompilare un bel po' di roba ad ogni modo

----------

## cloc3

basta copiare i file con cp -a.

fai attenzione di non copiare file virtuali come quelli in /proc o in /sys.

i dispositivi della cartella /dev sono quasi tutti generati automaticamente da udev, tranne poche eccezioni, che servono al boot.

puoi montare la partizione di root su una cartella provvisoria.

ad esempio:

```

mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/vecchia_partizione

mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/nuova_partizione

cp -a /mnt/vecchia_partizione/* /mnt/nuova_partizione

```

se non ti senti sicuro, la cosa migliore è fare login con un cdrom o una chiavetta usb, preparare le partizioni del hd nuovo, montare quelle del vecchio e lanciare la copia.

alla fine, ricordati di installare grub sul nuovo disco.

----------

## bandreabis

Sbagio o passare da ~arch a arch non è possibile ricompilando.

Ci ho provato giusto ieri, dimenticandomi che non è possibile.

----------

## CarloJekko

cerca la parola chiave stage 4 sul forum. Comunque cp -a e poi installi il bootloader (oppre aggiorni le voci su quello attuale). Funge tutto.

Ps. ovviamente non devi copiare la cartella /proc e /sys!! 

edit 1, schev e cccp (o una cosa del genere) fecero un bel post su come cambiare hard disk, se lo trovo ti posto il link.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Custom_Stage4

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-641000-highlight-stage4.html

----------

## djinnZ

Consigliabile copiare tutto con rsync, tar o cp (c'è un'ampia discussione sui pro ed i contro devi vari approcci), possibilmente da una live, attenzione a non dimenticare la dev statica, torna sempre utile.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *CarloJekko wrote:*   

> cerca la parola chiave stage 4 sul forum. Comunque cp -a e poi installi il bootloader (oppre aggiorni le voci su quello attuale). Funge tutto.
> 
> Ps. ovviamente non devi copiare la cartella /proc e /sys!! 
> 
> edit 1, schev e cccp (o una cosa del genere) fecero un bel post su come cambiare hard disk, se lo trovo ti posto il link.
> ...

 

Quoto in pieno. 

Io ho sempre fatto con lo stage4 e seguendo questo howto.

Non ho mai avuto problemi e lo uso sempre anche se devo cambiare dischi in RAID. 

Basta ripartizionare il nuovo disco, montare le partizioni ed estrarre lo stage4 in /. Poi se c'è da fare qualche spostamento (mettere la home in una partizione a se), puoi sempre farlo alla fine.

----------

## maevil

Sto guardando ora la soluzione usando lo stage4, mi sembra un'ottima cosa!grazie a tutti dei vostri consigli, ora spero domani di avere un po' di tempo per provare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Io al tempo - si parla di mesi, non di anni - ho copiato le mie partizioni con cp -a senza saltare nessuna directory, e tutto è ripartito.

Ora credo che reinstallerò per cambiare un po' le dimensioni delle partizioni, ma cp -a non ha dato nessun problema.

PS:

 *maevil wrote:*   

> Sisi so che non devo ricompilare tutto ma volevo passare da ~amd64 a amd64 e quindi mi sa che dovrei ricompilare un bel po' di roba ad ogni modo

 

Questa è passata sotto silenzio, ma se non sbaglio è impossibile tornare indietro una volta passati al sistema tutto in ~arch.

----------

## fbcyborg

Infatti anche un cp -a (che preserva appunto i permessi) va benissimo.

----------

## ciro64

Perdonate la mia nìubba domanda:

un

```
# cp -frap
```

in questo caso risulterebbe scorretto o solo "ridondante" ?

----------

## fbcyborg

LOL   :Laughing: 

Troppo simpatica sta combinazione di opzioni.. è per così dire "carnevalesca"  :Razz: 

r sicuramente è ridondante, perché c'è a.

Stesso vale per p.

----------

## ciro64

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ci mancava arrivare ad un cp -frap(pé)

riguardo il -r si.  più che altro ero incerto riguardo il  -p

Grazie della delucidazione  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

per l'occasione ho scritto una guida per passare da testing a stable  :Wink: 

----------

## maevil

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Questa è passata sotto silenzio, ma se non sbaglio è impossibile tornare indietro una volta passati al sistema tutto in ~arch.

 

In effetti io non lo sapevo mica    :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> per l'occasione ho scritto una guida per passare da testing a stable 

 

Mi hai risolto un piccolo problema, grazie  :Wink: 

Accidenti, finalmente ho un mezzo pomeriggio libero, mi metto subito a creare lo stage4 e provare i vostri preziosi consigli

Da quello che dite pero' cp -a mi sembra la via piu' comoda,si sono un pigrone   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cloc3

 *maevil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Da quello che dite pero' cp -a mi sembra la via piu' comoda,si sono un pigrone  

 

dipende dalle situazioni.

lo stage4 salva il sistema in un file compresso, per trasportarlo altrove.

 a me sembrava che il cp fosse più adatto alla tuo caso.

----------

## djinnZ

beh con tar puoi anche pensare di portare il sistema da un pc all'altro via rete utilizzando una banale pipe su ssh o telnet, idem per rsync. (mi ricordo che ne ho discusso con proprio con te o con kernel78 sui pro ed i contro delle varie soluzioni.)

In termini di prestazioni è leggermente più veloce cp rispetto a rsync, su fs locale, tar è risultato più veloce su remoto, stranamente.

----------

## maevil

Rieccomi!posto per ringraziarvi e che sono riuscito a fare tutto, ho avuto dei piccoli problemi con grub a configurarlo me ho risolto abbastanza velocemente con un chroot dal livcd e facendo da li   :Very Happy: 

Alla fine ho usato cp e in effetti e' piu' veloce che mettere tutto in un tar, ma ho provato a fare anche uno stage4 cosi' ho anche un backup e anche se non l'ho usato ho imparato sempre una cosa nuova che torna utile!

Grazie ancora per i consigli    :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

```
tar | tar
```

rifletti su questo...

----------

## maevil

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tar | tar
> ```
> ...

 

```
tar | !tar
```

that is the question

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

